# ^^ndstitle-1238^^



## T-hug (Oct 20, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1238^^


----------



## stefanc (Oct 20, 2006)

what the hell i thought the game was coming on 30 oktober i hope this isnt a fake


----------



## T-hug (Oct 20, 2006)

We here at GBAtemp do not deal in fakes!  (except on April 1st  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


----------



## stefanc (Oct 20, 2006)

then i want to say thx for the fast posting nice


----------



## x_comp (Oct 20, 2006)

Talk about overwhelming... Now you guys have 3 great RPGs to play! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was a fun game to play. With beautiful graphics and lots of little side quests, it lasted quite a while. Gem system was pretty interesting to use


----------



## Qpido (Oct 20, 2006)

It's out!

Gonna try and grab this ASAP!

Q~


----------



## jeklnoo (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Aww man, my gf (the one that supplied the games to me) is angry that i've ignored her all night, trying to get this all released...its going to be a rough night =O


----------



## dimsum411 (Oct 20, 2006)

yay, now just waiting for Contact!


----------



## Gifted1 (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG great. Now I have some new stuff to play this weekend afterall. I wasnt expecting this until the end of the month,.


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Oct 20, 2006)

Yay wasnt even expecting this out for a while ^^


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, 10 days early. It should always be like this


----------



## kernelPANIC (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> Wow, 10 days early. It should always be like this


Personally, I could go for a 10-days-early Phoenix Wright 2, but we are 4 days too late for that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great release indeed.


----------



## plasmatron (Oct 20, 2006)

EVIL CHICKEN ??? Cool ! A new group in town !


----------



## Ranma (Oct 20, 2006)

Pretty good game. I'm enjoying it so far. The whole thing looks decidedly GBA, but that's not a terrible thing.


----------



## sabinraijin (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, two early dumps of highly anticipated RPGs! Were these leaks, or did they just decide to release these into stores earlier? I wasn't expecting MS until at least the 24th, and 10 days after that for CoM.........NICE!

*nudge*.......someone should get their hands on a leak of FFIII ~_^


----------



## squall3031 (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Oct 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, 10 days early. It should always be like this
> ...








He he he


----------



## Buster (Oct 20, 2006)

Where can I download this game?


----------



## THeLL (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Buster @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> Where can I download this game?




We can't tell you that... It's not allowed at gbatemp


----------



## Buster (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok.


----------



## PiNa (Oct 20, 2006)

@buster 

you are not supposed to ask these questions here at GBATemp.


----------



## TheStump (Oct 20, 2006)

this post has been removed by a moderator

_reason: asking for roms_

LOL i just wanted to be part of the spam fest. LOL

cant wait for the game, but i cant quite understand how htis guys GF got the games. Hope they arnt just hong kong fakes. But hey, i have faith in GBAtemp.
Lets get our RPG on.


----------



## EvlChiken (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(jeklnoo @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Believe me, these are very real english versions.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone else asking where to download roms will be ip banned for not reading the rules


----------



## safariman72 (Oct 20, 2006)

Games not bad, beginning background bits a bit slow for my liking, but all is good


----------



## Kosmo (Oct 20, 2006)

Man, Give us Contact! =)


----------



## ryohki (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm happy to report that it works on SC sd.
I'm also happy to be going to play it some, now....
screw you guys, I'm goin'.... uh... to play mana


----------



## Boneman (Oct 20, 2006)

G6Lite 4.6a works with : SafeMode

havent tried anything else too busy playing it


----------



## Harsky (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmm..... 3 different types of RPG.... but alas.... I haven't even finished the first Summon Night.....


----------



## SYN7HOR (Oct 20, 2006)

Works fine on m3lite. Soft reset, 4x DMA, trim rom.


----------



## Noobix (Oct 20, 2006)

WOW awesome stuff!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DS has been lacking a bit in the RPG area, although there are still plenty of other great games to play.

I have to wait until Sunday (DS+EZ4 lite will be back then), but this is sure something to look forward to this weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps - I got faith faith that it'll work on the EZ4...but a post would be nice!


----------



## PineappleH (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> anyone else asking where to download roms will be ip banned for not reading the rules



Wow IP ban. A bit harsh there.


----------



## sabinraijin (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> cant wait for the game, but i cant quite understand how htis guys GF got the games. Hope they arnt just hong kong fakes. But hey, i have faith in GBAtemp.
> Lets get our RPG on.



My guess is she works at a major game chain such as Gamestop or Gamecrazy. Can't really think of any other way to dump a leaked copy unless she's somehow connected with the game industry.


----------



## Sors (Oct 20, 2006)

uff and i wont be able to download it until monday since my internet at home is down 

hmm perhaps i should go to an internet cafe just for getting this game XD

(i am at work now where i can#t download anything ^^')


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah cool, nice suprise! Hope we get Scurge: Hive today as the adverts are saying 20th Oct but I have this to contend with.

Oh yeah Sors try your library as well, thats free and I used to go in with my little usb drive and get DS stuff when my net was down.


----------



## TheStump (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(EvlChiken @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(jeklnoo @ Oct 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...



sweet, Well in that case i think we all owe EvlChiken a big thank you!


----------



## Minrad (Oct 20, 2006)

Works great on Supercard with default selections and trim rom enabled. Patch cartridge access is off.


----------



## Redostrike (Oct 20, 2006)

OK gonna make this one ready My supercard is comming after this weekend YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks EvlChicken (and gbatemp)


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 20, 2006)

First off to all the ingrateful pukes out there "OMG look at all these great releases....can we have more? FF3, Pw2...contact....please....sir?" Jesus....sorry I hate rom request...not download request...but the kiddies who think dumps grow on trees. I know if I was the supplier I'd be extremly excited and yet a little bummed to see 50% of the post are people not satisfied and want more. To EvilChicken...mad props to you sirs and mams!....you made my morning and I am flashing as we speak! Thank you!


----------



## meteora91 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks very much.
Another game i've been waiting for.

M3 settings according to wiki
Soft Reset, Trim Rom, 4xDMA, Force R/W


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(dimsum411 @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> yay, now just waiting for Contact!


I AGREE!!! 

@Huge Cock:  Man, now you have competition - EvilChickn!!!  Cock Fighting!  LOL!


----------



## Qpido (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't believe EvlChicken only has one post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

He prolly wanted to become popular with a bang!

Q~


----------



## pickbiz (Oct 20, 2006)

thank you  yeah i want to play


----------



## [Jez] (Oct 20, 2006)

time to dust off my DS, thank you EvlChicken!


----------



## camx (Oct 20, 2006)

whoops, nevermind.  

i love the music


----------



## Gabi (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you but when the french (europ) version go out ?


----------



## 754boy (Oct 20, 2006)

SWEET, nice surprise for me this morning. Been waiting for this joint to drop for a while now.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 20, 2006)

And the random guy with the awesome fast releases! Awesome, this should keep me occupied for a while~


----------



## kildjean (Oct 20, 2006)

For those with M3 CF use the following settings:

Safe Mode
No Trim

It works nice


----------



## Sors (Oct 20, 2006)

thx for the tip hadrian  gonna head there now


----------



## zif (Oct 20, 2006)

......wow

I think this game's opening sequence just gave me an orgasm


----------



## apeters2 (Oct 20, 2006)

I totally want to try this


----------



## KillerHunter (Oct 20, 2006)

Woaw... Children of Mana.

Is it the following episode of Secret of Mana or something? Heh, I've still the original game. It was a great game, but pretty hard.


----------



## Samemax (Oct 20, 2006)

w00t !

Killer Hunter > don't wait for SoM on DS, it's more like Legend of Mana on PSX than our good old Seiken Densetsu II.


----------



## db2431 (Oct 20, 2006)

Loads fine on ez4, havnt tried saving yet  Edit:saves fine


----------



## sabinraijin (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> First off to all the ingrateful pukes out there "OMG look at all these great releases....can we have more? FF3, Pw2...contact....please....sir?" Jesus....sorry I hate rom request...not download request...but the kiddies who think dumps grow on trees. I know if I was the supplier I'd be extremly excited and yet a little bummed to see 50% of the post are people not satisfied and want more. To EvilChicken...mad props to you sirs and mams!....you made my morning and I am flashing as we speak! Thank you!



I hope you weren't referring to me hoping that FF3 gets an early release as well, because no where in my post was I speaking to EvilChicken. More like a pipe dream. From EvilChicken or not, ya gotta admit it would be pretty sweet if that got dumped early as well


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 20, 2006)

This is going to make my weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## Tigerstar (Oct 20, 2006)

Works perfectly so far on G6 Lite with DoFat, soft reset and trimming. Luvverly!


----------



## apostle418 (Oct 20, 2006)

Booo hoooo, I need a DS-X, oh man, I want to play this game.


----------



## Xeronage (Oct 20, 2006)

Seriosuly, CoM, is THE ULTIMATE RPG 0_o, I love everything about it 0_o,
I just LOVE throwing an *insert terrain object* at a mob, then using a flail to whack them away from me, and and and... AAAGH >_< Back to playing!


----------



## drabag (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Gabi @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> Thank you but when the french (europ) version go out ?



For now, it's announced to be during first quarter of 2007  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No French Mana for Christmas !


----------



## Gabi (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(drabag @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Gabi @ Oct 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you but when the french (europ) version go out ?
> ...
















J think J play it in english.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(PineappleH @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else asking where to download roms will be ip banned for not reading the rules
> ...




not at all
if people cannot take 2 minutes to read our rules then why do they deserve to be a member?


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 20, 2006)

I probably won't be able to get to this for a while. With three kids in the house, its tough finding time just to shake my trees in acww. But I'm looking forward to this soon, and FFIII too.

p.s. i don't think ip ban is harsh... i don't want anything putting this site in jeopardy


----------



## Nocturno (Oct 20, 2006)

which one should I play first, children of mana or magical starsign? which one is better?


----------



## Cutman (Oct 20, 2006)

Personally I think Starsign is a lot better.


----------



## jeffkong (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been trying to rip this game to fit on a 256mb cart

I'm using the guide at
http://www.sosuke.com/ezflash/viewtopic.php?t=457

I can make it end up being 32.2MB, but my cart won't accept it because that extra 0.2MB is just too much for it

is there a way to trim this DS rom, or any other method, so to make this game an even 32MB?


----------



## blackeromegalon (Oct 20, 2006)

I was expecting Contact today, but this is a nice surprise.
We should be seeing quite a few great games in the coming weeks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2006)

I played the Japanese version a little while back but I think I will play this one too, saying this Starsign has got me hooked.

@jeffkong you just brought back memories I would rather forgot (I reverse engineered that rip by hand and it was no fun).
You could probably delete some stuff off the end of the soundfile or replace it with a small one, you might also be able to do some stuff with the video (the rip simply replaces all the video with a small one, if someone did that but simply repointed the video then it may be better.
I will take a look and see if I can get a working 32meg version to happen, if I can get a working one I will post a patch and a guide to how to do it
I am glad people are still using the guide though.

Edit:
sorry jeffkong I started to have a look and then got distracted.
Anyhow the rom uses plain ASCII in dpk files. The pointers are like NSMB (byte addresses given at the start of the file after a byte flip and you will need to delete the pointer map as well to get the true values).

Because of this I will post a script dump for which anyone that so desires can translate, I would suggest no t doing a translation that will be out in 3 months but if you make it I will reinsert it.
I will see if I can find a font too so that can be altered for languages not supported by plain ASCII.


----------



## Rayout (Oct 21, 2006)

Great music/gameplay/graphics.  

Story? LOL what a joke it's become 

Honestly can't they take a few minutes to develop some semblance of plot instead?

Here's how my first 15 minutes were:

1.  Peaceful village (2 minutes)
2.  OMG explosion!  Go save person trapped!
3.  WTF monsters!!!  oh wait i'm trained with sword
4.  BOSS!!  SWORD!
5.  look out, its Mr. Shadow!
6.  return to town.  Mr.  Plotman says:  Here's a new weapon I used it as a kid!


----------



## kelvinate (Oct 21, 2006)

anyone knows if the jav version of the saves works on this us version?



edit: it doesnt..


----------



## lonster (Oct 21, 2006)

i get zero kb files when i try to put this on my sc mini  with patch acess on or off.  Any ideas?


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 21, 2006)

update to latest patcher, latest one patches it fine


----------



## lonster (Oct 21, 2006)

i am using 2.56 any other ideas?


----------



## lonster (Oct 21, 2006)

this is crazy for some reason every rom i try ends up at 0kb even old ones that.  Maybe something is wrong with my card writer


----------



## lonster (Oct 21, 2006)

stupid me my card is full


----------



## m_babble (Oct 21, 2006)

This rules.
Mad props to EvlChiken.


----------



## thebert (Oct 21, 2006)

I bought the Japanese version a while ago.  It's a great game when you have a friend.  Anyone know, can the japanese version do multiplayer with the us version?  My guess is....no, but maybe someone can surprise me.

For those that are more graphically inclined, this is what I mean:

(J)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^v^v^wifi^v^v^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(U)


----------



## anime5ever (Oct 21, 2006)

i heard there was stuff changed from japanese ver.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Oct 21, 2006)

Excellent, I know what I'll be doing this weekend!


----------



## XmemphistoX (Oct 21, 2006)

Even though you've probably heard it from everyone here.  Thanks dude.


----------



## zatelli (Oct 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Cutman @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> Personally I think Starsign is a lot better.


I've played both for a couple of  hours each, I think both games are on par though Magical Starsign seems to be a bit more consistant storywise.


----------



## apofaz (Oct 21, 2006)

i don't like that game. 
it feels exactly like shining-soul 1+2 on gba.


----------



## Akoji (Oct 21, 2006)

Nah Shinging Soul was better =.= honesty i think that Children of Mana is kind of lame , the only thing you do is grind monsters and put a stupid egg on a kind of light. w00t

Secret of mana was way better.

Square is getting quite... poor in game quality.

(ps: im not at the start of the i got the fail and i did some dudbear quest)


----------



## Hooya (Oct 21, 2006)

I wanted something closer to Seiken Desentsu III, I'm a little disapointed in the concept of the game, but it's a fun little hack&slash.  I think I'll like Starsign more.  Anyway, it's a good way to kill time until FFIII.


----------



## WishCow (Oct 21, 2006)

Same here, I too thought it would be more like Seiken Densetsu3, it's more like a dungeon crawler. Nice anyway.


----------



## zanysmash (Oct 22, 2006)

i don't get it how to complete 'bought' missions...

i buy the mission (ex: kill all zombies in mana tower)
go to mana tower and choose mission

but how do you see you completed it?
when i go back to mission seller guy nothing has changed...

please help


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 22, 2006)

you go to the location and choose to do dud's sidequest.  Then kill all the zombies, and then @ the end your character looks around and no monsters, mission completed.  Go back to the shop, they'll give you the award when you view missions.


----------



## zanysmash (Oct 22, 2006)

QUOTE(tama_mog @ Oct 22 2006 said:


> you go to the location and choose to do dud's sidequest.Â Then kill all the zombies, and then @ the end your character looks around and no monsters, mission completed.Â Go back to the shop, they'll give you the award when you view missions.



thanks for feedback. i just successfully finished another mission, so i now know how missions work. will try the zombie mission once more.


----------



## Moneo (Oct 22, 2006)

[having wasted the weekend on completing the game]

Wow, this game is one hell of a zeldoid. 8)

What I absolutely love is how you can throw caution to the wind and just whack things to your heart's contempt 8))) 

I wouldn't mind a real plot and more challenging bosses, though.

The Mana Lord guy is especially disappointing

"I am teh ultimate evul dude, prepare to be pwned."

"Yeah, whatever."

*whack* *whack* *whack*

*SWORDED*

"OK now I'm really pissed off, so I'm gonna pwn you BIG TIME."

"Yeah, like whatever."

*whack* *whack* *whack* *whack*

*SWORDED*


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 22, 2006)

OK, I'm not far in and I'm confused.  I had to investigate the light shining at Star Lake, so I went there, went through the dungeons putting eggs on lights, got to the end (I think?) then got taken back to the villiage and it's exactly the same, still telling me I've got to investigate the light.


----------



## FFVII-2 (Oct 22, 2006)

any bonuses with GBA linkage with Sword Of Mana?


----------



## Moneo (Oct 22, 2006)

Bluestar: You probably went to the "main menu" after clearing four zones, and pressed "Return".

If you choose to go to the main menu to save/etc, you should press "exit", and then "ready" on the next screen.


----------



## TvM (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a sc, the 2.56 version sc soft and i try to patch comu to play with this.

That doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Are there someone who could help me in the options that i must used to patch the games ?

Thanks a lot.

Else i will wait for the european version


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.dualscene.net/viewpage.php?page_id=28

Use it from now on.


----------



## itai (Oct 22, 2006)

omg this game really work on emulator..
NdeSmuME 0.04..
at least full cool intro =o
http://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=work2bv4.jpg

also name screen
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/6200/work3fi5.jpg

edit:
got stuck after charecter screen i think
http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/2517/work4my3.jpg

nice intro though..




NDSeSmuME 0.04 we need update  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
it continue to work but slow lolx
http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/6243/work5db7.jpg

now it doesn't show upper screen Oo
http://img309.imageshack.us/img309/6165/work6cz5.jpg


----------



## TvM (Oct 23, 2006)

QUOTE(tama_mog @ Oct 22 2006 said:


> http://www.dualscene.net/viewpage.php?page_id=28
> 
> Use it from now on.



thanks fot this link.

I will try tonight.

Have a nice day


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 23, 2006)

ive only played this briefly but is it just a game full of side quest?

You just buy quests to do... cus thats kinda pants


EDIT:  Woop, I'm Now An Advanced Member


----------



## Hooya (Oct 23, 2006)

It seems like the game is made of a lot of side quests that you don't need to do, but probably won't be at a high enough level for the main quests unless you do a lot of them.

Yeah, pants.  (you brits use such strange expressions.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 23, 2006)

lol, aye, that we do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but you love our strage expressions

Well, it seems perdy nice looking game, so, might give it a proper play


----------



## TvM (Oct 23, 2006)

I loved sword of mana which i haven't finished.

I think i'll love this new game


----------



## Moneo (Oct 23, 2006)

There's dud services side quests (the ones you buy from the dud bears) and plot-related sidequests.

Plot-related sidequests are given by various npcs in mana village. They net you unique weapons/armor, crystals and misc. items. Note that some of these are given by shopkeepers (that's what the 'chat' button in the dialogue window is for).

It isn't necessary to do any of the 'bought' quests in order to complete the game, it isn't even necessary to kill everything in the zones related to the main quests. The game is easy enough without it 8) Some of the plot-related side quests are a big help, though.


----------



## TvM (Oct 23, 2006)

QUOTE(tama_mog @ Oct 22 2006 said:


> http://www.dualscene.net/viewpage.php?page_id=28
> 
> Use it from now on.



I tried to patch the game bue it doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The size of the ds file is 64 Mo but after patching it, it is only 61 Mo.
Is it normal ?

When i launch the game, i have a blank screen and nothing happen.

There are 2 options zone : One with the inscription Option and one when i make a right click on the file in the sc software.

Someone could give me wich option i must activate in the 2 options zone ?

Thanks a lot.
Have a nice day.


----------



## sandreezy (Oct 23, 2006)

do only leaders get the reward in the multipklayer side quests?


----------



## telamon (Nov 9, 2006)

Have anyone of you tried unpacking the rom with ndstool? You'll find some very intresting sprite files there named "NUDE" , a debug folder containing debug maps not in use. and a bat script left behind by the developers..

I just love unpacking roms like this =D

Gonna try replacing PC01_AXE files with PC01_NUDE files and then repack it =)

ED:
Ok i tried replacing all PC0x_SWORD.xxx files with PC0x_NUDE.xxx, the sprites got bit bugged, but they did't reveal enough skin colored pixels to make things intresting. Prehaps i should have replaced another animation...


----------

